# short barreled grouse guns



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I know its not in style right now, but does anyone else use a short barreled shotgun for grouse/woodcock? I mostly use my citori 20 ga upland special with 24 inch barrels and really enjoy it. I've been looking at a used 1100 upland with a 21 inch barrel as a buddy gun. Anyone else here go stubby?:lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

troutchops said:


> I know its not in style right now, but does anyone else use a short barreled shotgun for grouse/woodcock? I mostly use my citori 20 ga upland special with 24 inch barrels and really enjoy it. I've been looking at a used 1100 upland with a 21 inch barrel as a buddy gun. Anyone else here go stubby?:lol:


You know I do


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Mossberg 20 that's going to be chopped down to 21" for close-in work on grouse, woodcock and bunnies - you can't beat a short barrel for the thick stuff where they live...
Short and wide-open makes those snap shots much easier, IMHO.


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a Ugartechea 16 gauge, 25" barrels. I love the short stuff.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

troutchops said:


> I know its not in style right now, but does anyone else use a short barreled shotgun for grouse/woodcock? I mostly use my citori 20 ga upland special with 24 inch barrels and really enjoy it. I've been looking at a used 1100 upland with a 21 inch barrel as a buddy gun. Anyone else here go stubby?:lol:


I have that gun and it is a great little gun.


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use a short barrel too, and since my guns get so beat up in that thick stuff, I started using a NEF single shot 20 Ga.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a coach gun that I use for Grouse.. 15 inch barrels with a pistol grip!! I like to shoot it from the hip and keep it on a sling under my trench coat!! Black sunglasses and a toothpick hanging out of my mouth complete my ensemble!! Just kidding..!! 
As per my pervious thread, I am looking at a Ugartechea with 27 or 28 inch barrells... My understanding is the longer barrels are pretty standard when speaking of an upland gun. Maybe I am wrong.. I dunno. 

Jeff


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have the Citori Upland also, the SKB 100 with 25" bbls, and a spare barrel for my 870 wingmaster at 22". Most will disagree, but I like the short barrels for thick stuff.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I like poking with a longer stick.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

BarryPatch said:


> I like poking with a longer stick.


 
Its not the length or guage of your tool it how you use it that matters


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

That would be the exact model I use, the only wish I have is that it was tapped for a choke. It is the standard old mod now. But does just fine, swings good, plus nice and light.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

geojasstef said:


> You know I do


Very nice...If I ever see that 12ga upland special for a good price, i'll add it to the safe in a heartbeat.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I always liked the looks of those 21" special field 1100's.
These days I'm toting a 26" RRL 28 gauge.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I've shot a RRL 28 and liked it. I've gone the other direction with my new browning with 28" but will get out the old model 12 with 24" a couple of times at least.



2ESRGR8 said:


> I always liked the looks of those 21" special field 1100's.
> These days I'm toting a 26" RRL 28 gauge.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I use a short barrel Franchi.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I once had a Browning Citori Upland Special 12 gauge with 24 inch barrels, what a sweet gun. I could hit almost anything with that gun but, I hated shooting skeet with it so, I got rid of it. I am now shooting a couple of guns with 29 inch barrels. I don't think short or long barrels help or hurt. The only thing they can do is improve your confidence one way or the other. I just like the looks of longer barreled guns.


----------



## Huntingskeetman (Jul 25, 2008)

Two of my favorite grouse guns are short barrelled. My favorite is a now discontinued 12ga over/under that was manufactured by Fabarm for HK, it is called an Ultra-Light Lion. It has I believe 24" barrels that are ported, and I shoot it with Skeet/IC chokes. I've used it on both grouse and pheasant and it's a quick pointing gun that fits me well and is light to carry all day long.

I also use a Ithaca/SKB SxS, Model 280E that I got about five years ago. It has 25" barrels choked IC/Mod. It's in super condition and has already doubled in value from when I bought it, so I use it mainly in early fall and good weather.

If I had to pick one gun to use for my grouse hunting, it would be the Fabarm because it fits me best and just comes up naturally - a proven Grouse getter!!

I once had a Remington 1100 LT-20 Upland special. It was a nice light gun, but I never shot it well, even after lengthening the pull. Probably just me thought, because it is popular semi-auto gun with upland hunters.

Gary


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I bought a Browning Cynergy Feather in 20 gauge 26 inch with choke tubes a couple months back. very happy with its light wieght and short barrles. I have put a case of shot threw it at 5 stand. was worried about the recoil slap of a lt 20 but found this to be a very pleasent gun to shoot. and I know my shoulders will feel better at days end. I have a 1187 at 28 in I beleave, I dought it gets out again.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

870 Express with a 21". Just bought the barrel so it'll be the first season for it.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Short barrels, either you like em or you dont. I dont.
26" is short, longer is better.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Same. I'll take 28" or even better, 30". Never had a problem bumping veggies, just problems keeping my swing going...

Ray


----------



## Whiskey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the 1100 and used it for years in the grouse woods. I managed to hit a few grouse with it too. I bought a 28 inch barrel that I put on it when I shoot skeet. It's been a dependable gun for me and have passed it on to my wife. She also enjoys shooting it.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Rudi's Dad said:


> Short barrels, either you like em or you dont. I dont.
> 26" is short, longer is better.


Whats important is the gun is balanced. There aren't many factory doubles that are balanced properly with less than 28 inch barrels. Shooting a gun that has no balance is as bad as shooting one that doesn't fit. If you lighten up the wood you could still have a gun that doesn't swing and in the process created a recoil problem. The exceptions may be certain 20's and 28's with 26 barrels built on 20 and 28 frames.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

everlast1 said:


> Whats important is the gun is balanced. There aren't many factory doubles that are balanced properly with less than 28 inch barrels. Shooting a gun that has no balance is as bad as shooting one that doesn't fit. If you lighten up the wood you could still have a gun that doesn't swing and in the process created a recoil problem. The exceptions may be certain 20's and 28's with 26 barrels built on 20 and 28 frames.


Very profound words. Most guns in general aren't balanced well and would be best served to be fitted properly by a gunfitter.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I find myself hunting grouse in some pretty thick cover. As a result, most of my shots are "snap shooting". I rarely, if ever, have time to line up the prefect shot and concern myself with proper follow through. To me its more like instinctive shooting a recurve bow, far more reflexes and timing than anything else. I find this is where the shorter barrels give me more confidence. I have a friend who shoots a 28 in auto, and he does have issues swinging through the thicker cover with that gun. It comes down to what gun you feel comfortable with and have confidence in. I don't think one is better than the other, just what you like. When I'm pheasant hunting, I'll take the longer barrels every time!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

troutchops said:


> I find myself hunting grouse in some pretty thick cover. As a result, most of my shots are "snap shooting". I rarely, if ever, have time to line up the prefect shot and concern myself with proper follow through. To me its more like instinctive shooting a recurve bow, far more reflexes and timing than anything else. I find this is where the shorter barrels give me more confidence. I have a friend who shoots a 28 in auto, and he does have issues swinging through the thicker cover with that gun. It comes down to what gun you feel comfortable with and have confidence in. I don't think one is better than the other, just what you like. When I'm pheasant hunting, I'll take the longer barrels every time!


I disagree with you somewhat. I understand that a ton and I mean a ton of grouse shots are real quick snap shots. But, the grouse that I have taken over the years most have been birds that I had to swing through not just a poke and a prayer. Certainly I have killed some birds with a poke and a prayer but, of all the birds I killed last year I can only think of 2 that weren't swinging shots either left/right or up/down. I think we all think that we poke and pray but, I guarantee those who swing on birds kill a lot more.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

BIGSP said:


> I disagree with you somewhat. I understand that a ton and I mean a ton of grouse shots are real quick snap shots. But, the grouse that I have taken over the years most have been birds that I had to swing through not just a poke and a prayer. Certainly I have killed some birds with a poke and a prayer but, of all the birds I killed last year I can only think of 2 that weren't swinging shots either left/right or up/down. I think we all think that we poke and pray but, I guarantee those who swing on birds kill a lot more.


I think that if most grouse hunters look at the shots they've taken over the course of a season/seasons they would find that many if not most of the shots weren't really the so called "...poke and shoot..." shots especially as the season progresses, leaves come down, birds flush further and further out etc.

It's been my experience over the decades that these so-called "Upland Specials" with ultra-short barrels (24", 25" doubles , 22" pumps etc.) while providing their owners with a lot of, for lack of a better phrase, "Upland Macho" don't do a whole lot to ensure one's success nor do they necessarily hinder one. 

I became an "adult" bird hunter in the early 1960's using an Ithaca M37, 12 ga. with a 28" mod. barrel. When pheasant hunting went all to hell and I started grouse hunting in ernest and being a poor student I had the barrel cut way, way back and hunted pats with no choke at all. Of course it killed birds but certainly no more than the M12s', Browning SxSs', O/U Rugers etc. that followed the Ithaca and managed to retained their factory barrel lengths. I probably killed my first grouse in 1959 and I bet I could count on one hand the number of times in the intervening 4+ decades that a 26" or a 28" barrel impeded a shot. I hunt grouse and woodcock exclusively with two Ruger Red Labels (20 ga. and 28 ga.) both have 26" barrels but only because when I purchased them the wood was a hell of a lot nicer than the wood on the 28" barreled shotguns - which I would have bought in an instant had the wood been to my liking.

If you like ultra-short barrels - go for it - but don't delude yourself into believing that they give you any kind of real advantage in the grouse woods.

Just ask BIGSP about his two shots at a crossing pat in a large opening surrounded by dogwood at our "Ivory Soap Cover" :lol: (the name has been changed to protect the innocent.)

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I hunt thick nasty stuff- can't imagine swinging a 28" barrel in the aspens and alders. I stick with a 24" barrelled Benelli M1.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

bombcast said:


> I hunt thick nasty stuff- can't imagine swinging a 28" barrel in the aspens and alders. I stick with a 24" barrelled Benelli M1.


That's the same as a 28 inch barreled sxs or u/o.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

good point!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

bombcast said:


> good point!


Just had to give you a little ribbing.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I dont understand... Is 2,3, or even 4 inches that much more of a hinderance to swing around in the Grouse woods? Some of these guys are talking like 4 inches of barrel is like swinging an 8 foot 2x4 in the alders!!! Come on...


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I guess I dont understand... Is 2,3, or even 4 inches that much more of a hinderance to swing around in the Grouse woods? Some of these guys are talking like 4 inches of barrel is like swinging an 8 foot 2x4 in the alders!!! Come on...


Excellent point. The extra barrel length rarely hinders shots. It usually helps with swing through. When is the last time the the final 2-4 inches of a barrel impeded your shot?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Excellent point. The extra barrel length rarely hinders shots. It usually helps with swing through. When is the last time the the final 2-4 inches of a barrel impeded your shot?


 Probably the last time I had to swing through a grouse shot. 
Bottom line is if 30" tubes make you more confident then use them, if 24" tubes do it for ya, then use them.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Although I prefer the short tubes in the uplands, I will agree with what most are saying. Most shots are not "snap", and I tend to miss those anyhow. I am best when I swing through the shots (as good as I can get, anyhow). My Browning Gold w/ 30" tubes is a waterfowl menace, and swings like a dream. 
My largest reasons for the short barrels: 
#2 It really does _seem_ to help get around the vegitation.
#1 You can't get light weight without lopping off some steel, especially in a sxs or stack barrel. When I'm following a crazy setter for 4,5,6 hours up and down hills, through brush and other scary places, I favor a 6 pound gun. My doubles have 24, 25, and 26" barrels and weigh in at 6lbs.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

my 1st grouse gun was an 1100 with 28" barrel. Then I went to a 26" Belgian A5 light 12, then the current 24" M1. I have an o/u that I play with, 26" barrels, wish they were 2" shorter. 

By 2015, I'll be violating federal law.

Many of the birds I kill are snap shots, especially before leaf drop. Probably more than classic butt, beak, bang shots.


----------

